# Free BAS lodgement for Australian drivers



## AliciaF (Feb 15, 2016)

​Hey everyone,

We've just launched Air Tax - Simple GST for the ride-sharing economy!
To celebrate we're offering all eligible 'Uber People' members *free lodgement* of any outstanding BAS (valued up to $158), plus *free ABN/GST registration*. The ATO requires your October to December 2015 BAS by the 28th of February, so get to it!

Head over to *airtax.io* to get started!

Will

Air Tax
airtax.io

_* Offer ends the 28th of February, 2016.
Air Tax is backed by PwC, one of the worlds largest accountancy firms._


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 8, 2016)

What is the eligibility?


----------



## AliciaF (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey Scotsman,

Thanks for your message. In general, to be eligible, ride-sharing must be the only activity that's ever gone through the ABN you plan to use.
For a more information head over to https://airtax.io

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Tension (Dec 28, 2015)

Just used this service to lodge all my junk since August - nice website, easy to use; impressed with overall experience; will keep using.


----------



## Scotsman (Feb 8, 2016)

Did that. Process was simple and easy.


----------

